# Are there any digital camera gurus in here...?



## ferrarikid (Dec 7, 2006)

If anyone knows a lot about digital cameras and would be willing to see if this camera I am interested in purchasing is a good camera please let me know...
Thanks!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/37268-thinking-about-digital-camera-buy.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/36092-digital-camera-recommendations.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/32436-what-kind-camera-do-you-use.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/28160-i-need-digital-camera.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/23904-camera-recommendations.html


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

If its canon, its good!

My dad is a digital camera person but he's not here right now. I am a film camera person and not a digital camera, but I might be able to help you, unless the links above already did.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Also, check out DP Review to see if they have reviewed the camera you're looking at...


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Why dont you post what camera first then see if anybody here has used that camera rather than writing a message like I have to, to find out what camera it is we are talking about? hehe 

And yes ^ DP Review is great.


----------



## ferrarikid (Dec 7, 2006)

Samsung NV3 Digital Camera - CG800201S - WolfCamera.com

Here is a link to the camera on wolf camera's website..
Tell me what you guys think !!
Thanks


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

You might be able to find some reviews on:
Reviews from Epinions
OR
Newegg.com - Buy Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, Digital Cameras and more! (search for the product and read the user reviews)

I recently bought a Canon A630 and so far, am very happy with it. I don't know what your budget is, but I found this one on sale for $252 and it came with a free 1 GB SD card.


----------



## ferrarikid (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry guys I just figured out how to use the search feature of this site...It turns out that TAF CAF (who lives near by) has this camera and wrote a whole post on how they like it... Thanks for all the help ...
Sweet pics coming soon!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

KenRockwell.com


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

I have definitely heard good things about that camera. Looks very nice.


----------

